# Maxima in pain.



## MoloPolo (Jul 23, 2004)

Okay I have a 1995 Maxima SE. Over the last couple of months it has been giving me this one odd problem. It is never really a constant thing... it kind of just stalls and dies every once in awhile. Usually happens when it is at idle RPM or anywhere below 1000. I have replaced countless things on it trying to fix it, and no luck. My check engine light is on 95, 13, 34, 98, 11-1. Thats my Engine Coolant Temperature Sensor, Knock Sensor, and a couple of others. Apparently this is a rather common problem with this year of Maxima however, I have not found a solution for it. Many people have said an O2 sensor, but that is not it either. Please I have been everywhere looking for an answer. My dad owns a shop, and has been working on it for about a month, and still cannot find the exact problem because it does not happen all the time. Can Anyone Help?


----------



## sailor paul (Feb 28, 2005)

Hello Molo Polo,

Same problem with my 95 Maxima -- dies every once in a while.

Have you solved it on yours? If so, how?

Thanks, paul.


----------



## shoe_shiner (Feb 4, 2005)

this situation reminds me of my 85 cadi. of course back then i wasnt that into cars as i am now, so i took it to the shop and they replaced the distributor cap and a rotor and after that it never did it again. plus i looked at my manual (not the one that comes with the car, i dont have that one, hehe) and it says...
*Engine misses at idle speed*

1) spark plugs worn or not gapped properly.

2)vacuum leaks.

3)incorrect ignition timing.

4)uneven or low compression.

5)problem with the fuel injection system.

6)faulty individual ignition coils.

thats what the book says, now the bad part is that 95 and later nissans dont have a distributor and there is no good news.. hehehe. hope this helps.


----------



## blackdogg6164 (May 14, 2016)

MoloPolo said:


> Okay I have a 1995 Maxima SE. Over the last couple of months it has been giving me this one odd problem. It is never really a constant thing... it kind of just stalls and dies every once in awhile. Usually happens when it is at idle RPM or anywhere below 1000. I have replaced countless things on it trying to fix it, and no luck. My check engine light is on 95, 13, 34, 98, 11-1. Thats my Engine Coolant Temperature Sensor, Knock Sensor, and a couple of others. Apparently this is a rather common problem with this year of Maxima however, I have not found a solution for it. Many people have said an O2 sensor, but that is not it either. Please I have been everywhere looking for an answer. My dad owns a shop, and has been working on it for about a month, and still cannot find the exact problem because it does not happen all the time. Can Anyone Help?


Clean your MAF sensor. See if that helps. I have a 2012 and sometimes they get a lil grimy.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

This thread was posted 16 years ago. Please refrain from posting on very old threads. The OP either has fixed it by now or may have sold the vehicle.


----------

